# Incredible JTR Speaker distance demonstration



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

These are used by some of our members.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Class :bigsmile:


----------



## its_bacon12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hahahaha that is pretty amazing.


----------

